# Angeln in Marokko



## LAC (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt brauche ich eure hilfe, denn gerade habe ich erfahren, das ich eventuell nach marokko muss und dieses im nächsten monat. Eine genaue bestätigung erhalte ich jedoch erst in zwei wochen. Dann ist es sehr knapp um einige informationen zu sammeln.
Ich werde also nach marokko fliegen, bin motorisiert dort und suche von   einigen anglern einige tips,  betreffend der angelei und was ich beachten soll.
Alt und erfahren bin ich.
Bin für jeden hinweis dankbar - da ich dieses gebiet nicht kenne.

Welche boote liegen dort,
für big game und welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht.

Suche ausserdem gute fangplätze von der küste aus.

Für jede zeile bin ich dankbar.

Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## Albrecht (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko*

Hi,
Im Süßwasser wären da auch noch Schwarzbarsche. Falls du französisch kannst schau mal hier: http://www.luckycraft.fr/

unter Reports -> Eau Douce -> Bass Au Maroc

Viel Spaß,
Albrecht


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko*

Hallo Albrecht,
ein dank für deine information -  nun werde ich mich mal langsam einlesen und sollte ich probleme bekommen -  dann springt meine frau ein.
Gruss von Dänemark nach Österreich


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko*

moin Otto, 
die Suche hat noch folgende Themen ausgespuckt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62207
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=569877


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Marokko*

Hallo Franz,
ein Dank von mir - werde mich gelegentlich mal melden.
stehe momentan sehr unter Druck.
Danke und schöne Grüsse aus Dänemark
Otto


----------

